# Planificación x Planeamiento



## Ricardo Tavares

Qual é a diferença entre estas duas palavras em espanhol (se é que há alguma) ?

Será que planificación é usada na Europa e planeamiento é usada na América Latina ?

O contexto é uma tradução, cujo texto original em português consta "...ano esse em que não houve realmente exportações, se o *planejamento *do segurado tiver sido seguido à risca.

Minha tentativa:
"...año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones, si el *planeamiento* del asegurado hubiere sido seguido al pie de la letra."

Como vi que também existe a palavra planificación, fiquei sem saber qual usar para traduzir planejamento.

Tampouco gostei do que vai sublinhado...

Qualquer ajuda será muito bem-vinda.

Obrigado.


----------



## Dianette

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Qual é a diferença entre estas duas palavras em espanhol (se é que há alguma) ?
> 
> Será que planificación é usada na Europa e planeamiento é usada na América Latina ?
> 
> O contexto é uma tradução, cujo texto original em português consta "...ano esse em que não houve realmente exportações, se o *planejamento *do segurado tiver sido seguido à risca.
> 
> Minha tentativa:
> "...año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones, si el *planeamiento* del asegurado hubiere sido seguido al pie de la letra."
> 
> Como vi que também existe a palavra planificación, fiquei sem saber qual usar para traduzir planejamento.
> 
> Tampouco gostei do que vai sublinhado...
> 
> Qualquer ajuda será muito bem-vinda.
> 
> Obrigado.


 
HOLA Ricardo ! 

Pues a mi me parece más bonito planificación, mira qué te parece: 

"año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones, si la planificación del asegurado hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra." 

Solo que hay algo en la frase que no suena bien ... será el tipo de condición? Cambiándole de lado, cambia también el sentido ... ¿?

Qual voce gosta mais?

"si la planificación del asegurado hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra, ese año no hubieran habido realmente exportaciones "


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dianette said:


> HOLA Ricardo !
> 
> Pues a mi me parece más bonito planificación, mira qué te parece:
> 
> "año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones, si la planificación del asegurado hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra."
> 
> Solo que hay algo en la frase que no suena bien ... será el tipo de condición? Cambiándole de lado, cambia también el sentido ... ¿?
> 
> Qual voce gosta mais?
> 
> "si la planificación del asegurado hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra, ese año no hubieran habido realmente exportaciones "



Muchas gracias, Dianette!
Que te parece:
"...año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones, si la planificación del asegurado fuera sido seguida al pie de la letra." ?


----------



## Dianette

Nopo ... "fuera sido" es mismo verbo ser.  

Utiliza mejor "hubiera sido".

Saludos !


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dianette said:


> Nopo ... "fuera sido" es mismo verbo ser.
> 
> Utiliza mejor "hubiera sido".
> 
> Saludos !


Ok, Danietta. Muchas gracias !

Perdona por insistir con el tema, pero que te parece si yo cambio un poquito el texto para que suene mejor, como sigue:
"..año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones, si *es que* la planificación del asegurado *fue* seguida al pie de la letra. (o *ha sido *seguida?)

??


----------



## Dianette

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ok, Danietta. Muchas gracias !
> 
> Perdona por insistir con el tema, pero que te parece si yo cambio un poquito el texto para que suene mejor, como sigue:
> "..año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones, si *es que* la planificación del asegurado *fue* seguida al pie de la letra. (o *ha sido *seguida?)
> 
> ??


 
Lo que pasa es que el tiempo de los verbos en condicional no corresponde al uso que le estamos dando, talvez el texto que tienes en portugués tenga esa falla gramatical o leyendo la frase completa puedas explicar el porqué de la discordancia de tiempos entre estas dos condiciones... 

Talvez una de las condiciones esté concordando con otra parte de la oración. 

Pero si quieres que estas dos frases concuerden en tiempo condicional, deberías decir: ... año en que no hubieran habido exportaciones si es que la planificación del asegurado hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra. 

Eso significa que hubieron exportaciones porque no siguieron la planificación del asegurado. 

¿qué te parece?

Diana


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dianette said:


> Lo que pasa es que el tiempo de los verbos en condicional no corresponde al uso que le estamos dando, talvez el texto que tienes en portugués tenga esa falla gramatical o leyendo la frase completa puedas explicar el porqué de la discordancia de tiempos entre estas dos condiciones...
> 
> Talvez una de las condiciones esté concordando con otra parte de la oración.
> 
> Pero si quieres que estas dos frases concuerden en tiempo condicional, deberías decir: ... año en que no hubieran habido exportaciones si es que la planificación del asegurado hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra.
> 
> Eso significa que hubieron exportaciones porque no siguieron la planificación del asegurado.
> 
> ¿qué te parece?
> 
> Diana


Es casi lo mismo, per siento que no es igual.
La verdad es que si siguieron al pie de la letra la planificación del asegurado, entonces no hubo exportaciones en aquél año.

Ahora, como decirselo usando la misma construcción del original es que está un poco dificil.
Que te parece ahora:
"... año en que no hubieron exportaciones, si es que la planificación del asegurado hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra. 
?


----------



## Dianette

YA SÉ !! 

...año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones *pues* la planificación del asegurado fue seguida al pie de la letra.  

¿será?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dianette said:


> YA SÉ !!
> 
> ...año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones *pues* la planificación del asegurado fue seguida al pie de la letra.
> 
> ¿será?


Lamento, pero creo que no es eso. Pensaba que la cosa fuese ser más secilla... me desculpe...

Mira, para poder entender mejor, voy a copiar abajo todo el párrafo, ok ?

"En la próxima vigencia, las personas que suministran información acerca de las exportaciones para la composición del cuestionario de RC-Productos en el exterior probablemente informarán sobre las ventas de los últimos 12 meses, dado que no habrá más exportaciones en el futuro para dicha área geográfica. Y, en la renovación siguiente, esta información no constará, ya que un año tendrá pasado – *año en que no hubo realmente exportaciones, si es que la planificación del asegurado hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra.*"

Por eso, me parce que no se puede remplazar "si" por "pues", ya que es una condición de no haber habido exportaciones en el año pasado, SI ES que siguieron la planificación del asegurado. En caso de que la planificación del asegurado ?????

?Quedó un poco más fácil ahora que escribí todo el párrafo ?

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Dianette

Con todo el párrafo quedó un poco más claro ... Lo que pasa es que están hablando de un caso hipotético en el futuro ... sería solo en la renovación siguiente si todo el año no exportan ... 

¿que tal? 

"Y, en la renovación siguiente, esta información no constará, ya que un año habrá pasado - año en el que no habrán habido realmente exportaciones, si es que la planificación del asegurado  hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra". 

* puedes utilizar también: "es seguida al pie de la letra".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dianette said:


> Con todo el párrafo quedó un poco más claro ... Lo que pasa es que están hablando de un caso hipotético en el futuro ... sería solo en la renovación siguiente si todo el año no exportan ...
> 
> ¿que tal?
> 
> "Y, en la renovación siguiente, esta información no constará, ya que un año habrá pasado - año en el que no habrán habido realmente exportaciones, si es que la planificación del asegurado  hubiera sido seguida al pie de la letra".
> 
> * puedes utilizar también: "es seguida al pie de la letra".


Me parece excelente. Su paciencia es increíble !!
La última cuestión es, el verbo haber con sentido de existir, sí varía en número ? En otras palabras, no debería ser "... - año en el que no *habrá* habido realmente exportaciones..." (en singular, aunque el sustantivo esté en el plural - exportaciones). Digo eso, porque en portugués, el verbo haber en estos casos no varía. En español no es así ?

Saludos.


----------



## Dianette

Si tienes razón !! es "habrá" en singular ...


----------



## Mangato

Planear y planificar tienen el mismo significado en el sentido de de trazar proyectos o estrategias a desarrollar en el futuro. 
Planear hace también referencia al vuelo de aves aviones, mientras que planificar no incorpora este último significado.
Sin embargo a pesar de lo que dice el DRAE, planeamiento se utiliza preferentemente en lo referente al crecimiendo y diseño de las ciudades y áreas urbanas, quizás porque se refleja en planos; y planificación, en el área de proyectos y estrategias de cualquier tipo. La empresa X esta planificando su expansión en los próximos años, o el equipo *XXX* está planificando la próxima campaña.

Con repecto a la concordancia verbal *habrá habido* suena muy extraño, porque habrá es futuro de indicativo. Nuestro casi extinguido futuro de subjuntivo compuesto es *hubiere + participio, *cuyo uso quedado reducido casi en exclusiva para el leguaje jurídico.

Mi opción, que creo más sencilla, sería:

_...esta información no constará, ya que habrá pasado un año* sin haber *realizado  (o *sin que se hubieren *realizado) exportaciones*, en caso de* que la planificación del asegurado *se* *hubiese* seguido al pie de la letra."_

Saludos, amigos Dianette y Ricardo


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Planear y planificar tienen el mismo significado en el sentido de de trazar proyectos o estrategias a desarrollar en el futuro.
> Planear hace también referencia al vuelo de aves aviones, mientras que planificar no incorpora este último significado.
> Sin embargo a pesar de lo que dice el DRAE, planeamiento se utiliza preferentemente en lo referente al crecimiendo y diseño de las ciudades y áreas urbanas, quizás porque se refleja en planos; y planificación, en el área de proyectos y estrategias de cualquier tipo. La empresa X esta planificando su expansión en los próximos años, o el equipo *XXX* está planificando la próxima campaña.
> 
> Con repecto a la concordancia verbal *habrá habido* suena muy extraño, porque habrá es futuro de indicativo. Nuestro casi extinguido futuro de subjuntivo compuesto es *hubiere + participio, *cuyo uso quedado reducido casi en exclusiva para el leguaje jurídico.
> 
> Mi opción, que creo más sencilla, sería:
> 
> _...esta información no constará, ya que habrá pasado un año* sin haber *realizado  (o *sin que se hubieren *realizado) exportaciones*, en caso de* que la planificación del asegurado *se* *hubiese* seguido al pie de la letra."_
> 
> Saludos, amigos Dianette y Ricardo


Profesor MANGATO !! Qué maravillha de explicación. De verdad, me sacaste de gran dudas. Este subjuntivo en español ha sido siempe un gran problema para mí. Lo evito siempre que puedo.

Muchísima gracias a ti y también a Dianette !!


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Profesor MANGATO !! Qué maravillha de explicación. De verdad, me sacaste de gran dudas. Este subjuntivo e español ha sido siempe un gra problema para mi. Lo evito siempre que puedo.
> 
> Muchísima gracias a ti y también a Dianette !!


 
Sí Ricardo, el subjuntivo español presenta un problema, porque hace también las funciones del infinitivo conjugado que no tenemos. Además se está perdiendo. Lo curioso, es que se aprende de forma incosnciente. Se ha comprobado que los niños de tres años, que lógicamente  no han estudiado conjugaciones, ni saben leer lo usan correctamente. Explicar sus reglas y razones no lo sabemos hacer una gran mayoría de nativos.  Lo aprendemos de la misma manera que aprendemos a entonar música sin saber lo que es una nota.  Yo me dí cuenta de la gran  dificultad para los no nativos precisamente en los foros. Hay grámaticas que emplean docenas de páginas en intentar explicaciones que al final ayudan muy poco.

De todas maneras aquí estamos para aprender y ayudar.
Un abrazo


----------

